# something as simple as VideoReDo



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

does anyone know of an app that's as easy to use, as fast and reliable as VideoReDo for quick edits? I've demoed the trial just to clip tops and tails, and then re-save in the same format. VRD is great at this.
I then use Handbrake to convert, as it as more options for audio tracks.
Is there an alternative app that can handle .ts files, TiVo, mpg2 etc for the raw editing part? $100 seems a little steep for that one purpose


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Unless you need to edit H.264 videos ("etc" isn't very descriptive) you only need the $50 version of VRD.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

VRD is the better solution by far, but comskip has a very simple editor for mpeg2 (in program stream or transport stream container). But it's likely without VRD you'll run into A/V sync issues eventually.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

so they've pretty much got this market cornered then? any idea what the TiVo app does (the extension to the free, PC server). I know it will allow playback on PC's, but any editing functions?
The reason I'm nervous about spending money on VRD is that I'm concerned Windows 8 support isn't being addressed, as the last note here was from January.
Any idea if full-on Windows 8 compatibility is complete?

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?30193-Windows-8-Support/page6


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

VideoReDo definitely hasn't cornered the market, although you might sometimes get that impression from reading here. Just google for "video editor". Admittedly, they tend to be either not free, or not good (or both).


----------



## Dragin (Mar 18, 2013)

Avidemux may work for you, it is a free and open-source video editing program designed for video editing and video processing


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

As far as I know I'm only going to need to take .tivo files imported to the PC via TiVo Desktop and burn them to DVD via the PC's DVD drive.

PC is running XP, sp3.

I won't need to edit out ads or anything like that, but I will need something that will play in any old standalone DVD player so that I can give my niece copies of stuff that needs deleting from my mom's constantly almost full 2TB S2 DT.

And I have no experience whatsoever in burning DVDs yet.

Is there a cheaper option than VideoReDo?

Will I be able to figure out how to use it with my very limited Linux/Unix command line experience?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

For making DVDs, a cheaper solution to VRD would be DVD Styler.

http://www.dvdstyler.org/en/

But you will also need one of the programs that converts .tivo files to an .mpg file, since IIRC DVD Styler won't work with .tivo files.

As far as ease of use, it's pretty simple if you don't need fancy menus or chapter marks, etc. 
Also there is a user guide available at the above site.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Four years ago (before VRD could make DVD's and when I cared about making DVD's, and when my S2DT tivo recorded only SD videos) I used to use DVDStyler. In fact there was a popular procedure using it that was provided by Dan203, which was called the "Dan203" procedure. 

DVDStyler was good then and, based purely on their website, they are still in there pitching. However there is no indication they have integrated Tivo file decrytion and that's not surrising. Thus you would have to use tivodecode or similar to convert .tivo's to .mpg.

Another issue is that most digital .tivo recordings are HD while DVD's are SD, by definition. It appears DVDStyler will convert the resolution down for you, but this will take considerable cpu time and will you like the reduced resolution?

If you want HD resolution on a DVD disk, you need to create Blu-ray or AVCHD disks, which neither VRD nor DVDStyler will do. There are free programs that will do that but my understanding is the learning curve is steeper for them.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Responded to wrong post...


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

steve614 said:


> But you will also need one of the programs that converts .tivo files to an .mpg file, since IIRC DVD Styler won't work with .tivo files..


Doesn't DirectShowDump remove the wrapper? http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=326142



> VideoReDo definitely hasn't cornered the market, although you might sometimes get that impression from reading here. Just google for "video editor". Admittedly, they tend to be either not free, or not good (or both).


Not to mention all the bloat the comes with the free stuff these days. If I wanted Chrome or somebodies toolbar I would download and load them. I hate having to carefully read each screen so you don't mess up and get more than what you wanted.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Yes Directshowdump does. I used it before I bought VRD.


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> VideoReDo definitely hasn't cornered the market, although you might sometimes get that impression from reading here. Just google for "video editor". Admittedly, they tend to be either not free, or not good (or both).


Well-they do basically have the mpeg2ts editor market cornered though.....which is what most people use it for I would guess!


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

is that a new editor, from Mongolia?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dlfl said:


> In fact there was a popular procedure using it that was provided by Dan203, which was called the "Dan203" procedure.


That procedure is actually part of what got me hired at VideoReDo. After developing that method I decided I was going to write a program to tie it all together into a single UI. I contacted VRD to ask them about licensing their QSF functionality because I was having some sync issues with the open source tools I was using. I got to talking to the owner and instead of licensing the technology to me he actually hired me to add the DVD authoring to VRD instead. After I finished that project he liked me so much that he offered me a full time job. So I sort of stumbled into the best job I've ever had because of my desire to make DVDs from TiVo files. 

If any of you decide to buy VRD and have any issues feel free to contact me directly. I'm more then happy to help you out.


----------



## glhody (Sep 22, 2013)

I just completed a trial of VideoReDo (VRD) and ended up purchasing the program. I used it to convert an HD .TiVo file to a single layer standard DVD. The original television program had excellent resolution and detail.

My first result, using default settings, was pretty awful. The video on the DVD was pixelated and had jaggies. While closeups were pretty clear, as soon as the video showed scenic views from a distance or the camera was panned fast, everything blurred and mushed. Even color saturation was not quite right.

I contacted the company, and Dan suggested changing these settings:

- make the DVD using a double pass (slower but better)

- on the DVD options, select de-interlace = SMART

This made a huge improvement and resulted in a decent DVD. I also used VRD to make a single layer DVD from a 720p *.MVK file and it did an excellent job with default settings.

I like the user interface of this program much better than some competing ones I used. I also tried AVS4YOU. It made excellent DVD's from HD originals. However, I did not have a chance to try it on TiVo files because an update messed it up and it stopped working on my machine (i7/SSD/Win7 pro). Now here's the thing:

When I had problems with VideoReDo, I got an almost immediate and very specific response by email from a technician, followed the next day by emails from Dan. These solved my issue. AVS4YOU is **completely unresponsive** to multiple emails to their support people-- their program, which I paid for, still won't work on this computer, many others complained of similar problems and the only answers they give are on their blog, are nonspecific, and do NOT solve anyone's problems!

This is not a review of the VRD program. Just my first impression. For me, the features and the excellent support are well worth the cost. I love the commercial skipping feature though that's not too hard to do manually because their UI is so nice. I applaud them for their responsive support via email. I think it's a peachy program. Yes, $100 is high but in this case, it's worth it to avoid the irritation and aggravation one can get from all the other programs.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Yep, VRD is well known around here for their excellence in customer service.
They even have their own forum where they actually respond to users who have problems.
We would all be better off if other companies followed their example.


----------

